# Bitte um Kontrolle



## julia1997 (4. Mai 2017)

Hey, 

könnte mir bitte jemand kurz meine Aufgabe anschauen (Screenshot).
Die Zahl kommt mir merkwürdig groß vor!

Christina


----------



## Joose (4. Mai 2017)

Welche Zahl kommt dir merkwürdig groß vor? Ich sehe nirgends eine Zahl ....


----------



## julia1997 (4. Mai 2017)

Screenshot


----------



## julia1997 (4. Mai 2017)

Ah ich habe den falschen


----------



## Meniskusschaden (4. Mai 2017)

Ich würde sagen, das ist falsch. A hat immer den Wert 000. Bleiben sieben Möglichkeiten für B, sechs für C usw.


----------



## Meniskusschaden (4. Mai 2017)

Korrektur: 5040 ist meines Erachtens richtig. Ich hatte eben nur die 2520 gesehen.


----------



## Meniskusschaden (4. Mai 2017)

Deinen Lösungsweg kann ich aber nicht nachvollziehen. Oder meinst du 2520 ist die Lösung für Teil 1 und 5040 die Lösung für das zusätzliche Symbol? Dann wäre es doch falsch. Meines Erachtens ist 5040 die Lösung für beide Teilaufgaben.


----------



## julia1997 (4. Mai 2017)

Ja genau, 2520 für Teil 1 Es muss ja einen Unterschied geben oder? Beim 1. habe ich ja weniger Zustände


----------



## mrBrown (4. Mai 2017)

julia1997 hat gesagt.:


> Ja genau, 2520 für Teil 1 Es muss ja einen Unterschied geben oder? Beim 1. habe ich ja weniger Zustände



Es sind in beiden Fällen gleich viele Möglichkeiten, du hast bei der Anzahl der Zustände jeweils einen zu wenig


----------



## Meniskusschaden (4. Mai 2017)

julia1997 hat gesagt.:


> Ja genau, 2520 für Teil 1


Ich hatte das für ein Zwischenergebnis gehalten.


julia1997 hat gesagt.:


> Es muss ja einen Unterschied geben oder?


Nein, denn es ist ja egal, ob man die Permutationen der Symbole `B-C-D-E-F-G-H` ermittelt, oder der "Symbole" `B-C-D-E-F-G-KEIN_SYMBOL`. Das Ergebnis ist jeweils `7!`. Wenn es mehr als ein unbenutztes Symbol geben würde, sähe die Sache anders aus, weil `KEIN_SYMBOL` dann ja mehrfach auftreten würde, so dass man die gleichwertigen Lösungen elimieren müsste.


----------



## julia1997 (5. Mai 2017)

Ich hab mich verzählt, es sind ja nie 5 Symbole. Danke!


----------

